# I just bought the Moldynamics.com GTR kit



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Ill let you all know how fitment is once it comes in, they guarantee a perfect fitment and give a 5 year warranty against manufacturer defects.

Only question I have is what all do you guys use to mold the kit pieces into the body, being that theyre all urethane? Fender flares, etc would look better without the seam showing imo but im not sure if just regular fiberglass and bondo would work on the urethane parts.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Funny, the site doesnt show anything for Nissans...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u hafta search for it.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *u hafta search for it. *


Well thats stupid..


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Lol!. good buy, i woulda saved up another thousand and got a turbo


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ahhhh man thats really a GOOD CHOICE man!!! COngrats on it. It sounds like U may be trying the install yourself--Now I know you can handle sum fiberglass but I really would have this all done by a good shop to avoid any problems...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I dont see the point in turboing a ga16de when you could take the same money and dump it into a bluebird swap. To each their own though.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not everyone wants a Bluebird motor.

Back on topic, bitchez.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

> Back on topic, bitchez.


You have been virtually bitch slapped


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

maybe a dumb question..but is it the same kit as my erebuni gtr kit? if so how much did u pay? my front lines up perfect.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The advantage to turboing a GA16 as opposed to a swap is that it is already in your car. Your cluster and mileage are the same. No wiring issues, no emissions, transmission, weight, etc. Its just a 'bolt on' matter. (There are bolt on kits for the GA now).

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THis is about a kit....a beautiful kit-just to be clear! Lets stay on TOPIC here...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Only question I have is what all do you guys use to mold the kit pieces into the body, being that theyre all urethane? Fender flares, etc would look better without the seam showing imo but im not sure if just regular fiberglass and bondo would work on the urethane parts.*


 I would have a shop do the molding. Bondo can crack (idiot friend of mine tried to shave his entire civic trunk with bondo and he fucked up royally). Also, i you do molding, it haas to be painted and you need a shop to do that too.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool kit, I'm rolling the skirts.
Picked them up from Erebuni.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ill be doing my own paint. I have a booth, a gun, and all the materials I need. Im just concerned about molding the kit in for a clean look. Im assuming a shop will use bondo then cover it in a layer of glass to prevent cracking, but im not sure, does anyone know offhand?

The Moldynamics.com GTR is a much larger kit than Erebuni's, 19 parts, http://moldynamics.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=41400 for details on the kit.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Thats a pretty phat kit, love the front...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

What is the "hopper"?
Do you know if they will part out any of that?
I know a guy with the GTR rear, and he would like to pick up the exhaust cover for the drivers side opening.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im not sure what the hopper is, i was wondering that myself, ill be sure to post pictures of the kit once it arrives, and ill let you know. As for whether or not they part the kit out, youd have to call and ask them, im sure they could. I was going to buy the complete kit minus the bumper, and buy the combat front bumper, but im not sure on how well it would line up so i went with the full kit instead. ill buy the combat bumper eventually and if it matches up ill swap bumpers.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *im not sure what the hopper is, i was wondering that myself, ill be sure to post pictures of the kit once it arrives, and ill let you know. As for whether or not they part the kit out, youd have to call and ask them, im sure they could. I was going to buy the complete kit minus the bumper, and buy the combat front bumper, but im not sure on how well it would line up so i went with the full kit instead. ill buy the combat bumper eventually and if it matches up ill swap bumpers. *


NO WAY the front is the best part....that combat bumper is like one of the first ever done for the Sentra......Please dont waste your time or money on it!!!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Moldynamics contacted me today to let me know my order has been processed, however they're moving into new offices currently and they said shipping time would be signifigantly delayed, and that they would need to manufacture the kit via special order as well. so i have a 4 week waiting period =\

Oh well, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

that's the same stuff the erebuni kit comes with...you just have to ask. kit is made in mexico not america like the website says. but yup same kit...wonder if they would be any cheaper on the rest of the kit...


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

too bad they dont make that kit for the 200sx. i really like the kit and it would be perfect for covering up the cancer my car has developed in the rear passenger wheel well.

i really suck with bondo!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

landlord said:


> *too bad they dont make that kit for the 200sx. i really like the kit and it would be perfect for covering up the cancer my car has developed in the rear passenger wheel well.
> 
> i really suck with bondo!! *


Um, they do make it for the 200SX......


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The only difference in the two kits (Sentra and 200sx) is that the side skirts are different and there are 2 less door panels.

http://moldynamics.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=41300

Why do they have two different prices for the 200sx and Sentra fender flares. Arent they both the same?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the erebuni kit doesnt come with a grille replacement, or exhaust cover.

I'm pretty sure erebunis kit isnt 19 pieces but i might be wrong, however you are correct, the kit is made in mexico.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Um, they do make it for the 200SX......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...maybe cuz it reminds me of a G20


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Why do they have two different prices for the 200sx and Sentra fender flares. Arent they both the same? *


 with the Sentra, the rear fender flares partly attach to the rear door. the 200sx is completely clear of the rear door.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

OMG damn, this was the first kit i found when i started looking for sentra bodykits, but then i decided to go extreme, then i wanted drift. but now....i want this again because the other kits are fiberglass right?? and this stuff's made out of urethane. plus i believe this comes sanded and primered and the other kits have a lot of work that needs to be done to them first???(so i've heard). corrections, verifications would be great. congrats on that kit! have fun.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

thanks, and yes this kit imparticular comes primed and ready to paint, according to moldynamics. cant wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you will definitely want to resand and primer it though. when i got mine out of the box it was already flaking primer off so my friend just resanded and primered it.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

well, this is what the search came up as. i've decided this kit is the only way to go but it must be shaved. HAS TO BE!!!! agghhh.
someone said eurethane can't or you'll be fixing cracks all the time, but damn, it needs it so bad. i don't like the door panel things that much, and am debating on doing it without fender flaires too. how would it look???? but if i could shave i'd shave the bumper strip on the side of the door panel (piece w/ kit) and make those panels blend in perfectly with the door. mold the flaires in, mold the bumpers in. NOW THAT would look awesome. can it be done without cracks? "have a shop- bondo it and glass over to prevent cracks"....oh man. decisions decisions. im so glas i didn't have the money for a bodykit when i started my quest b/c i have changed my mind so many times but fiberglass IS NOT THE WAY TO GO in my conditions of driving, modifications +$, etc.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would not mold a daily driven car.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

why? does it not hold up very good? it looks so much better so let me in on the knowledge.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

With all the potholes and speedbumps, I can pretty much bet that it would only be a matter of time before cracks would form.
Now, if it's not daily driven...that's a different story.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

Wow.. Two discussions at the same time.. Sweet


Moldynamics.com GTR kid looks more thicker then the erebuni kid..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not to mention if your car gets into a fender bender, you wouul just about double your cost b/c they have to seperate the body panels that were previously molded togteher.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

perma23 said:


> *Wow.. Two discussions at the same time.. Sweet
> 
> 
> Moldynamics.com GTR kid looks more thicker then the erebuni kid.. *


I'm pretty sure they are the exact same thing.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They are identical. Every company that carries the GTR kit gets them from the same source. Most people don't know this, but the GTR kit was offered BY NISSAN on the B14 chassis in Mexico. That's why it's a urethane kit and not fiberglass. That's also why it fits so nicely.

All GTR kits _are_ created equal.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i raised a dead topic. that's why there's two conversations going on.
thanks for the replies guys. i've been patiently waiting for the answer. didn't think anyone was gonna read this old thread i brought back 
so NO MOLDING anywhere on this kit, not even the fender flaires
for a daily driver. DAMN. oh well, it still looks nice.


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

So any pictures of all the parts..i still wanna know what a hopper is..thanks


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

samo said:



> * Most people don't know this, but the GTR kit was offered BY NISSAN on the B14 chassis in Mexico. That's why it's a urethane kit and not fiberglass. That's also why it fits so nicely.
> 
> All GTR kits are created equal. *



Greg V, you should learn a little spanish, and try to hook us up on some kits!


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Checkout www.airdesign.com.mx

They are the manufacturers for all Nissan bodykits sold thru Nissan dealerships in Mexico.


----------

